# Looking for trailer advice.



## Parrothead (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a new 16 foot Lion, and 13 foot nrs raft. I don't have a trailer yet, but Im looking to buy one. Any advice?
I was thinking of a 6x12 utility with added cross bars


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I feel like I'm plugging the porn threads alot here lately, but they are good resources for ideas.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/trailer-porn-50862.html


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

These guys make a great trailer, but any trailer that looks like this is going to work the best for rafting. Flat Bed, but big wheels and tires for long high speed trips. Waterproof LED lights, rollers on the back and a winch. 

Photo gallery

I did the whole utility trailer thing for a while and it was terrible, it sucks to unload stuff and then pick it up s heavy ass raft to get it up on the rails. Then you think its a great idea to throw your cooler and gear under the raft but then you can't get to it with the raft on there. Now I just back up and winch the raft onto the trailer fully loaded and take off.


----------



## hcooke (Sep 17, 2009)

My one advice if building or order any trailer, create "step-sides or running boards". Great for tie downs and to climb up to reach your load and work off on sides!









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## hcooke (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## hcooke (Sep 17, 2009)

Step sides also protect fenders from trees and posts in backing-up mishaps. Trailer lights can be mounted on these as well.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Here are some pics of our solution to converting utility trailers. All rollers are removable.


----------



## Voodoo003 (Jul 21, 2013)

I took one of those 6 x 12 utility trailers with the fold-down expanded metal ramp in the back to drive yer yard machine up onto and converted it into this beast. First thing I did was cut that ramp down and turn it into a drop tailgate to enclose the trailer when I'm rafting. It's got short sides so I never have to lift the raft very high to get it up on top. I took some box steel and cut it in half to make two C shaped channels. I welded one on each side with the opening of the C facing in to make a slot to slide my sheets of plywood up to make the deck. Took another piece of box steel shorter cut it the same way and welded it with the two Cs back to back to make an H shape spine that goes between my sheets of plywood to support the deck. I made a crappy roller for the back out of some piping PVC that I need to replace. So now I have a sweet raft trailer with a completely enclose and lockable inside where I keep all my gear and when I need to I can remove the decking use it to haul dirt and garbage or whatever.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Here are some pics of our solution to converting utility trailers. All rollers are removable.


Any issues with tubes deforming during storage/travel while resting on the rollers? I've seen boats with some interesting profiles from resting on something for extended times, and I could see a raft in the hot sun on a long drive forming to those rollers a little.


----------



## ben94122 (Sep 22, 2016)

Voodoo: What don't you like about the sectioned PVC over iron pipe roller? Looks simple and bomber...

The steel channel and plywood looks like a great solution, too: nice job!


----------



## Voodoo003 (Jul 21, 2013)

ben94122 said:


> Voodoo: What don't you like about the sectioned PVC over iron pipe roller? Looks simple and bomber...
> 
> The steel channel and plywood looks like a great solution, too: nice job!


I thought the sectioned PVC would allow separate sections to roll if I needed to pivot the boat as I'm loading or unloading. It works, mostly, but I don't know how much it saves me really. I'm currently looking at using 1' lumber rollers on the edges for the tubes and shortening what I currently have for the center/floor. What I have now is cheap but much less than awesome.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

*Rollers*



seantana said:


> Any issues with tubes deforming during storage/travel while resting on the rollers? I've seen boats with some interesting profiles from resting on something for extended times, and I could see a raft in the hot sun on a long drive forming to those rollers a little.


Our rollers are the largest in the industry at 3 1/2" diameter. The large diameter keeps them stiff enough to resist flexing even under VERY heavy loads. It also allows us to recess them in the Deck of our deck over trailers that are posted in the partners forum. 

I can also sell the roller end bushings for the DIY crowd. You can view these at

Trailer Roller End bearings (Set=2) | Whitewater Worthy


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

I am going to respectfully and politely provide a reason to go the utility-esque trailer route.

If you ever plan to tow multiple rafts for multi day trips then a trailer with a large box does the trick.

Simply cannot stack loaded boats and enables one trailer to support multiple folks. On my last trip, my old school land cruiser towed a 15 and 14 ft oarboat, a 14 ft paddle boat, a 13 foot cat, 7 coolers and all the fixens. A flat bed would have failed miserably at that task.

Now when I go rafting with just my wife, who is the big loser? Me 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for everything. I decided to go with a Mission aluminum trailer. It had sides and I added a platform. Now I just need a roller for the back.


----------



## robemega (Feb 24, 2013)

*Trailer 2 cents worth*







Utility trailer before modifications






Framing for the deck, with opening for front trap door.






Roller on back. Not to spec b/c I wanted it at a 45 degree angle. It still works fine.






View from the back. The whole decking and frame comes off. 






Side view of 6'6" x 10 foot trailer. 
I spec'd this out so that it was as wide as my truck and long enough for any of my boats to sit on it with very little rubber overhang. We have an Aire 143, Sotar & Aire 14' cats. 
The decking is low, so only the soft gear, oars, etc. fits in the under deck storage. I plan to put some large pvc pipe secured underneath to keep the oars up. The front has a trap door to access stuff more easily and is secured with a locking mechanism. They used a piano hinge that sticks up--not how I wanted it, but the boat doesn't rest on it. I think the overall trailer length is about 14 feet, has LED lights and 4 spots for tie down straps. We also sprung for the 15" wheels--the spare goes in the storage below.
If I did it again, I'd make sure they angled the roller---or even just used a bar with pvc pipe for a roller. The piano hinge needed to be recessed. And I should have asked them to make a better tailgate, which was just the original ramp cut off. It's unnecessarily heavy. All in all, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## ben94122 (Sep 22, 2016)

It looks very well thought-out. You could always put a piece of carpet or astroturf over the hinge.


----------

